# Zippo Pipe Insert



## jonasinmacon

Anyone know where I can get just the insert for a Zippo lighter? I came across it on a forum here, but couldn't figure out if this was something you add to an existing lighter (as I have one that has followed me around the world), of it it's something you have to buy with a new lighter?

I use a IM Corona now, but love the idea of a trusty zippo with this pipe insert on it. I'd much rather loose a $30 Zippo as opposed to that $100 IM Corona. 

Any negative effects over lighter fluid verus butane?

Let's face it...Zippo's are just plain COOL.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dedalus

jonasinmacon said:


> Anyone know where I can get just the insert for a Zippo lighter? I came across it on a forum here, but couldn't figure out if this was something you add to an existing lighter (as I have one that has followed me around the world), of it it's something you have to buy with a new lighter?
> 
> I use a IM Corona now, but love the idea of a trusty zippo with this pipe insert on it. I'd much rather loose a $30 Zippo as opposed to that $100 IM Corona.
> 
> Any negative effects over lighter fluid verus butane?
> 
> Let's face it...Zippo's are just plain COOL.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I haven't found anywhere that you can get just a pipe insert, you usually have to buy a new casing as well (though, for what it's worth, the regular zippo insert works just fine as there are holes in that chimney as well).

I have the same set up: $100 corona and a $20 zippo. both work great in different situations. I don't find any difference between the fluid versus butane (the trick is to light the lighter and wait a second or two before touching the flame to the tobacco). Make sure you're buying the new zippo fluid that comes in a black can, though.


----------



## beaglepower

I am told that if you send it to zippo and request a pipe insert, they will provide the insert and your old one at no charge.


----------



## jonasinmacon

I guess I'm just used to all the darn cigar smokers saying that fluid will make your $12.00 cigar taste bad.

I might go back to the trusty zippo. I've already dropped the Corona once on a walking path and darn near had a heart attack looking for it until I found it. Might have to save that for the B&M instead.

Thanks for the input. I haven't found just the insert, but I may splurge and get a new one with that set up. It's only money right?


----------



## Griz

beaglepower said:


> I am told that if you send it to zippo and request a pipe insert, they will provide the insert and your old one at no charge.


+1.
That's exactly what Zippo did for me. Sent in an older lighter and requested a pipe insert. After about 4 weeks they sent me the new insert plus the old standard insert.

www.zippo.com/contactZippo.aspx

I also use their reduced odor fuel in the black can. Leaves no residual taste.


----------



## plexiprs

Griz said:


> +1.
> That's exactly what Zippo did for me. Sent in an older lighter and requested a pipe insert. *After about 4 weeks *they sent me the new insert plus the old standard insert.
> 
> www.zippo.com/contactZippo.aspx


That service and return time has grown over the last few years. I wrote and asked them if they would sell me just the inserts as I didn't want to send several dozen Zippos I'd like converted. They were nice and quickly replied, "No, but send as many as you want and we'll install the pipe insert and return it with the original insert for no charge."


----------



## brianwalden

Every once in a whiile I'll get a mild taste of the lighter fluid if i don't let it burn for second before putting it to my bowl, but it only lasts a second and I don't notice any lingering affects. I've only ever used the "new" fluid, so I don't know about the older stuff. Maybe those aficionados who say zippos ruin a cigar just have much better palates than I do.


----------



## RJpuffs

brianwalden said:


> Every once in a whiile I'll get a mild taste of the lighter fluid if i don't let it burn for second before putting it to my bowl, but it only lasts a second and I don't notice any lingering affects. I've only ever used the "new" fluid, so I don't know about the older stuff. Maybe those aficionados who say zippos ruin a cigar just have much better palates than I do.


The old fluid smelt like kerosene (probably what it was, too). The new stuff is just fine, I like the cool flame and wind-proof-ness of the zippo. But I prefer a wooden match for the charring light (or a butane lighter, even a bic for windy scenarios). Ergo, I carry around matches, two butane lighters (in case one runs out), a zippo - and a butane torch ligher just in case I decide to have a cigar :loco:


----------



## jonasinmacon

" But I prefer a wooden match for the charring light (or a butane lighter, even a bic for windy scenarios). Ergo, I carry around matches, two butane lighters (in case one runs out), a zippo - and a butane torch ligher just in case I decide to have a cigar"

Yes, I'm sure I look like the local firebug now if I ever get pulled over and am lucky enough to have my car searched. I now at a minimum 4 lighters in my swag bag, along with probably 20 packs of stick matches. Count that with the half gallon jug of lighter fluid and 2 bottels of butane and you'd think I had a fire fetish.

Sticking with the good old Zippo for now (sans pipe insert) and matches. Butane is unreal expensive for the amount I am going through lately.

Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I'm just going to buy a new lighter with this in it already.


----------



## brianwalden

Yeah, most pipers don't leave home without a side piece. What's worse than loading up a bowl of your favorite baccy and having nothing to light it with. Matches are my number one choice (I always keep two boxes with me in case one runs out or the little strip on the side wears out), then my Zippo because I smoke outside and the slightest breeze makes matches nearly impossible, then a little mini Bic in case the Zippo runs out of fluid.


----------



## guy g

I'd just go to my B&M and buy a Zippo Pipe lighter and swap inserts around.You'll save the extra cost of the lighter in shipping costs and time lost.


----------



## Hendu

you have two options here, one you buy a zippo pipe lighter they come in flat black and silver and are marked by a pipe in the bottom left corner, two you mail in your current zippo and simply tell them that you would like the zippo pipe insert in you're zippo this is covered under the lifetime waranty that zippo provides they will also send you back your current insert all you will have to pay is shipping 

hope this helps 

Eric


----------



## jonasinmacon

Thanks for the input guys. Actually, my local B&M has a Peterson/Zippo combo for $115.00. Not sure what model the Peterson is, but it is black and rusticated. The Zippo that comes with it has a Peterson design on it and has the pipe insert obviously. I figure this is a pretty good deal, since the lighters themselves are roughly $30.00...this puts the pipe at $85. I think it's a pretty fair deal. I don't currently have any Peterson's and I really want one. This would kill two birds with one $100 bill and some change. The shop manager said that Peterson and Zippo have teamed up and are selling these sets. Might be a good collectible also at some point.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DeadFrog

There are several of those Peterson/Zippo sets for sale on ebay as well. Might be worth a look:

peterson zippo, Collectibles items on eBay.com


----------



## Old_Salt

Hendu said:


> you have two options here, one you buy a zippo pipe lighter they come in flat black and silver and are marked by a pipe in the bottom left corner, two you mail in your current zippo and simply tell them that you would like the zippo pipe insert in you're zippo this is covered under the lifetime waranty that zippo provides they will also send you back your current insert all you will have to pay is shipping
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Eric


Your choice is much better than that,
Zippo will ship ANY standard sized lighter in the catalog and stuff a pipe insert into it.
just browse the zippo website to get the stock number then call customer service
1-814-368-2700

I picked up these just a while back.


----------

